# Do you still trust Hillary?



## Ralphy1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Finally speaking to her email situation and after foreign contributions to the Clinton charity while SoS, and after 30 years of other issues some Dems are looking elsewhere for 2016.  How about you?


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 11, 2015)

The email thing is clutching at straws IMO.
Her performance as Secretary of State should be what she is judged on.

How did she do?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 11, 2015)

You don't see this as a Right Wing smear and straw grasp Ralphy?   Of course it is.. and Trey Gowdy just tinkled in his pants a little at the prospect of dragging out the bogus BENGHAZI witch hunt.  Of course I trust her.. She was an excellent Secretary of State... US Senator and First Lady.  No one has her credentials..  Now we need to keep her from drifting too far right.. which she tends to do at times.

That's why I wish that Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren would run.   I'm afraid this is going to be a campaign without a Democratic primary and no debates.. How else will the Progressive message get out there so people can contrast it against Republicans if there are no debates?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 11, 2015)

She got mixed reviews and many are still questioning her transparency and skating around the law.  I, like many, would like to see some new faces after this long trek with the Clintons, but most are afraid that she has a lock on the nomination...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You don't see this as a Right Wing smear and straw grasp Ralphy?   Of course it is.. and Trey Gowdy just tinkled in his pants a little at the prospect of dragging out the bogus BENGHAZI witch hunt.  Of course I trust her.. She was an excellent Secretary of State... US Senator and First Lady.  No one has her credentials..  Now we need to keep her from drifting too far right.. which she tends to do at times.



Same here.  I have no reason not to trust her.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

The Clinton family has been the target of Republican attacks for many years and as a result Hillary tends to assume a very defensive stance which includes keeping things very close to her chest. The result is not the most warm and fuzzy personae that the public would like to see. This will hurt her some but it's a reality that any Democratic candidate will have to endure, because the Republicans are always looking for any suggestion of impropriety to knock a Democratic candidate down. Hillary is a very smart woman and I think she'll do just fine.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> The Clinton family has been the target of Republican attacks for many years and as a result Hillary tends to assume a very defensive stance which includes keeping things very close to her chest. The result is not the most warm and fuzzy personae that the public would like to see. This will hurt her some but it's a reality that any Democratic candidate will have to endure, because the Republicans are always looking for any suggestion of impropriety to knock a Democratic candidate down. Hillary is a very smart woman and I think she'll do just fine.



Yes, I totally agree.....Republicans will make her life a living hell, she is well aware of this going in.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah...  If you can't win on your own merits... knock the other guy down whichever way you can..  That about sums up GOP strategy.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2015)

I doubt that we have Ever had a politician who doesn't have Something questionable in their background.  They are, after all, human...and humans are always screwing something up.  The important issues should be...are they qualified, what do they Really stand for, and how much are they being controlled by their Big Money backers?  

Sad to say...but about the Only President we have had in my lifetime that seemed to represent the Average person, was probably Harry Truman.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 11, 2015)

Never liked Hillary.  I didn't trust her when she ran and won as NY Senator.  And I didn't trust her when she got caught in the Whitewater controversy.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2015)

Do we trust any Politician?

Remember that her husband left the USA in the best
financial state than his predecessors and if she did
get elected, they would no doubt be working together.

If I am wrong I apologise now.

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

Mike said:


> Do we trust any Politician?
> 
> Remember that her husband left the USA in the best
> financial state than his predecessors and if she did
> ...



You can bet they'd be working together.  They are great political partners.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

The Repubs will go to any length to try and smear a Clinton.  She'll have my vote and I'll contribute and do some phone work for her as well, Ralphy....what's your phone number?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll vote for her also.. and contribute.. and knock on doors..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll vote and contribute.  There is a Democrats Abroad organisation here.


----------



## 911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

911 said:


> Is this a trick question?



Your answer is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2015)

I wish someone else than Hillary would run on the dem ticket.  However, I will vote for her if she ends up being the dem candidate.  I do not like her, but the prospect of a GOP president gives me the horrors.


----------



## drifter (Mar 11, 2015)

I was hoping Hillary would not run. With the Middle East in the terminal it is in and not likely to end soon, with Israel acting as they are, an enemy of our state, enjoined by our own Republican Party, not interested in governing but Causing disruptive behavior, embarrassing a sitting President, we need a strong man at the helm of state. Not that a woman could could not handle the job, the right woman could. I don't think Hillary is that woman. But with the Republican Party in such disarray, so that a junior Senator with little or no experience from Ar-Kansas could flip up a suggestion the entire republican senate would act on, this party could not possibly get a candidate elected even if they could agree on one. That being the case, Hillary will be the next President.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do you still trust Hillary?




never did trust her but would vote for her if the were no alternative.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Anybody calling me other than a friend or relative will be treated to an array of profanities...nthego:


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2015)

Hillary will be a lot better for the US than our Obama has been so far.

President Bill Clinton gave the US one of the best financial times as he had Republicans as his Congress and they guided him along to lower debts and best spent moneys.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Don M. (Mar 12, 2015)

I strongly suspect that Hillary was Bill Clinton's Primary Adviser, during his term as President.  That said, she probably has far more experience with the inner workings of Washington than any other potential candidate.  Whether that is a good thing, or not, depends upon a persons perspective of how Washington governs.  Her biggest challenge will be keeping her "holier than thou" attitude in check.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree about Bill Clinton being a good president.  I also agree that Hillary needs to keep her holier than thou attitude in check.  Perhaps that is why I do not like her.  As I said, though, if she ends up being the dem candidate I'll vote for her.  

I agree with tnthomas "never did trust her but would vote for her if the were no alternative".


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

I am interested in keeping a republican out of the whitehouse.  I'll vote for any Democrat candidate including Hillary.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hillary has an outstanding record, I especially like her record on women and children's causes.
She is very intelligent and tough, she is wise to the Republican's agenda and she'll make a good president.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, her acceptance of Bill's constant cheating is hardly an example for young women.  But, I know that is their relationship and not for us to question...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, her acceptance of Bill's constant cheating is hardly an example for young women.  But, I know that is their relationship and not for us to question...



That issue has nothing to do with her qualifications for president.  She'll have my vote if she is the Democratic nominee.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, her acceptance of Bill's constant cheating is hardly an example for young women.  But, I know that is their relationship and not for us to question...




Ya know that really honks me off.... What if Hillary would have divorced Bill?  NOW she would be a "Divorcee" and somehow the Right would claim that she was disqualified because anyone that cannot stick out a marriage during rough times could not possibley be president.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've heard all the right wing talk about her not leaving Bill, I happen to think Hillary showed a lot of dignity during that time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I've heard all the right wing talk about her not leaving Bill, I happen to think Hillary showed a lot of dignity during that time.



Yes, she did.  And nobody knows what their relationship really is.  They certainly seem to be good friends anyway and happy grandparents.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

The Right wingers are so two faced...  Aren't they always touting that marriages are holy and the vows are binding... and yada yada yada... Tehran Tom says that divorce should only be allowed in cases of extreme physical abuse..  So.....?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't you think that if Hillary had divorced Bill she couldn't have got to where she is now?  Cold calculation that started with her when he was a governor.  Would you have put up with a husband such as him for all of those years?  I think not if you had any self-respect...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Don't you think that if Hillary had divorced Bill she couldn't have got to where she is now?  Cold calculation that started with her when he was a governor.  Would you have put up with a husband such as him for all of those years?  I think not if you had any self-respect...



Absolutely Sexist Ralphy...   Go stand in the corner..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 13, 2015)

But I refuse to put on a dunce cap...


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2015)

2016 is shaping up to be yet another typical Presidential election....a choice between Tweedle Dee, and Tweedle Dumb.  Hillary appears to already be "anointed" as the Democrat candidate, and the Republicans are not putting anyone forth who shows much in the way of the leadership skills this nation truly needs.  Hopefully, when the campaign gets into full swing, there will be some good debates between the candidates to show us just what they really stand for.  At this point, the best indicator will be to follow the money as the election nears...as the big campaign donors will be the Real Winners.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 13, 2015)

This is why I wish Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren would run.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2015)

Yup, we need some "fresh blood" in our nations politics...instead of these Career Politicians.  From what I've seen/heard from Elizabeth Warren, she strikes me as a far better choice than Hillary.  However, unless she gets the backing of some of the Ultra Wealthy, her chances are slim.  Following the Money on sites like OpenSecrets.org will be the best predictor of who our next President will be.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Don't you think that if Hillary had divorced Bill she couldn't have got to where she is now?  Cold calculation that started with her when he was a governor.  Would you have put up with a husband such as him for all of those years?  I think not if you had any self-respect...



No one really knows what is going on inside someone else's marriage, which is as it should be.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

So this is the Democrat spot huh? Well I am only vote for who I think would be good for the country. The President to me has duped us in a lot of ways. And some of the things I am hearing he wants to do now are dog gone shameful. I don't think I would vote for Hillary. Especially after the comment she made when those 4 soldiers were killed. "There was only 4 of them".............and sit there and watch it happen. Her the President. You know what those 4 had parents, spouses, children, siblings. Obviously I hate politics. Guess I will stay out of these conversations. Too bad Ben Carson isn't in the top runners though. I wouldn't care if he was left, right, independent, I would vote for him.  Like I said it is the one who I feel / think would be more in doing for the country than fat pockets. And Carson is at least  passionate about this country.


----------



## drifter (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course, Carson doesn't stand a chance. I do wish there was someone other than Mrs. Clinton on the other side. I certainly don't know what Republican I could vote for, but I'll be sizing up the candidates as they come along.


----------



## BobF (Mar 14, 2015)

Right now there are a lot of folks walking and talking like candidates but that start off is still some months away.   Then we have to wait till all the games are played out and see who are really tagged to be the Republican candidate.   Then the love and hate stuff can really begin.


----------



## drifter (Mar 14, 2015)

I like to get an early start.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Well They say never say never....... Carson could still pop in from behind somewhere. Obama just hates him. But he shouldn't. Ultimately God is in control so we will see.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2015)

Its really a simple explanation...........

"I did not have text with that e mail"


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

No He is not nutty.. He is a very talented and compassion man, for children especially. He has integrity . Obama lacks that in a lot of areas. People don't like him because he makes sense and speaks truth. This is not want people want today especially in the White House. They are all for themselves and to heck with the rest. It's me, my , mine in the White House." What is in it for me if I over look an important issue deal"  people would go into shock if the White House actually did something right for the people and abide by the God given Constitution!  That is all I have to say now. The government is severely broken


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> No He is not nutty.. He is a very talented and compassion man, for children especially. He has integrity . Obama lacks that in a lot of areas. People don't like him because he makes sense and speaks truth. This is not want people want today especially in the White House. They are all for themselves and to heck with the rest. It's me, my , mine in the White House." What is in it for me if I over look an important issue deal"  people would go into shock if the White House actually did something right for the people and abide by the God given Constitution!  That is all I have to say now. The government is severely broken



Lot's of generalities, no specifics that I could address.  Just sounds like another Obama hater's rant.  As to Ben Carson, he is so far just saying what he believes people want to hear.  He may well be another right wing wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2015)

Ben Carson, aside from politics, is a great man and even a hero to some. I have read books and articles about and by him and also, of course, I have his movie, "Gifted Hands." The man is a genius in pediatric neurosurgery. Retired now, he was also the head of the department at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore. I have had the pleasure of meeting him several times when he would fly on my plane from BWI or IAD to LAX or SFO. A very pleasant and congenial person that likes people. 

To call him names just because of his political affiliation makes no sense. Granted, some candidates are quirky, but I have never found it necessary to call someone a name just because I differ with their opinions. 

Sometime when any of you have an hour or so of free time and would like to be enlightened to who the real Ben Carson is, check out the movie.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

oldman said:


> Ben Carson, aside from politics, is a great man and even a hero to some. I have read books and articles about and by him and also, of course, I have his movie, "Gifted Hands." The man is a genius in pediatric neurosurgery. Retired now, he was also the head of the department at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore. I have had the pleasure of meeting him several times when he would fly on my plane from BWI or IAD to LAX or SFO. A very pleasant and congenial person that likes people.
> 
> To call him names just because of his political affiliation makes no sense. Granted, some candidates are quirky, but I have never found it necessary to call someone a name just because I differ with their opinions.
> 
> Sometime when any of you have an hour or so of free time and would like to be enlightened to who the real Ben Carson is, check out the movie.



I appreciate what you are saying OM, but as great as he may have been in medicine, politics is a brand new game.  I would think at his age he might have much more to offer by staying in his field, medicine.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, I still trust Hillary.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> She got mixed reviews and many are still questioning her transparency and skating around the law.  I, like many, would like to see some new faces after this long trek with the Clintons, but most are afraid that she has a lock on the nomination...


Ralphy,  I love ya like a brother from another mother BUT, It's clear from your posts you want a new face with an R behind it's name!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> As to Ben Carson, he is so far just saying what he believes people want to hear.  He may well be another right wing wolf in sheep's clothing.



Ben Carson should be a preacher, not a president.  I couldn't vote for someone with his mindset. http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/huh-ben-carson-strip-citizenship-non-citizens-who-vote


“Obamacare is really, I think, the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery,” Carson said at the Values Voter Summit last year. “It is slavery, in a way.”


“Read Mein Kampf, and read the works of Vladimir Lenin,” if you want to understand Obama’s plan for America, Carson said in a recent interview with Newsmax. Mein Kampf, of course, was the Nazi manifesto written by Adolf Hitler a decade before he took power.


America today is “very much like Nazi Germany,” Carson said in March. “You know, you had a government using its tools to intimidate the population. We now live in a society where people are afraid to say what they actually believe.”


If Democrats remain in control of the Senate, “there may be so much anarchy going on” in 2016 that elections can’t be held, Carson told Alan Colmes in September.


“I think most people when they finish that course, they’d be ready to go sign up for ISIS,” Carson said of an AP history curriculum that conservatives say is anti-American.


“What’s happening with the veterans is a gift from God,” Carson said earlier this year on Fox about the VA health care scandal, in which some vets waited over a year for hospital beds. Carson argued the scandal was welcome because it demonstrated the evils of big government running health care.



Carson lamented to WNC.com this summer that people he meets on the street don’t know about the Benghazi embassy attack controversy. ”And these people vote. That’s the sad thing,” he added.


In an interview with Sean Hannity, the former Johns Hopkins surgeon said, "Marriage is between a man and a woman. No group, be they gays, be they NAMBLA (Pedophiles), be they people who believe in bestiality, it doesn't matter what they are. They don't get to change the definition."


More things Carson has said. http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/1...carson-doesnt-have-the-brain-to-be-president/


7. “Certainly there’s the potential because you have to recognize that we have a rapidly increasing national debt, a very unstable financial foundation, and you have all these things going on like the ISIS crisis that could very rapidly change things that are going on in our nation. And unless we begin to deal with these things in a comprehensive way and in a logical way there is no telling what could happen in just a couple of years.”~Ben Carson, telling Fox News that President Obama might declare martial law and cancel the 2016 Election so he can continue being president, September 2014.


8. “I think most people when they finish that course, they’d be ready to go sign up for ISIS.”
~Ben Carson, claiming the AP History curriculum will cause students who learn about civil disobedience in this country to join a violent terrorist group, September 2014.


9. “Anyone caught involved in voter fraud should be immediately deported and have his citizenship revoked.”
~Ben Carson, advocating for stripping non-citizens of their no-existant American citizenship if they are caught voting, November 2014. NOTE: quote was later removed from Carson’s WND column.


10. “So if there were a container of contaminated urine, and somehow it managed to find its way to someplace a lot of damage could be done. Someone comes up to a lab worker. He knows he’s got the urine. ‘How would you like to have a million dollars?’ … Such things have been known to happen.”
~Ben Carson, fearmongering over Ebola by saying it could be used a biological weapon even though infectious disease experts disagree, August 2014.


If I needed brain surgery, Dr. Ben Carson is the guy I would want performing the operation because his experience in the field of neurosurgery is nearly unmatched. But I would not want him as President of the United States.


The fact is, he has zero experience in government. At least President Obama had prior governing experience prior to winning his first term in office. He served as a state senator in Illinois for seven years and as a United States senator for three years, yet conservatives constantly gripe that Obama didn’t have enough experience to be president. By supporting Carson’s candidacy, conservatives would be committing hypocrisy.


Carson has no idea what it means to govern, and his consistent extremist rhetoric should disqualify him from ever being considered for a job as demanding and stressful as Commander-in-Chief.


You can’t bring up the Nazi card to describe political opponents, compare gay people to pedophiles, thank God for dead soldiers, and fearmonger about a virus in an effort to cause panic in the nation and think that makes you perfectly qualified to lead and unite the whole population of the United States. 


Ben Carson is a fine neurosurgeon, but he would be a disastrous chief executive. These were just ten of his political quotes. Just imagine how many more we’ll be able to add to the list as Carson campaigns over the next two years.


----------



## ~Lenore (Mar 15, 2015)

> [h=2]Do you still trust Hillary?[/h]



*I never did and that has not changed.

Couldn't callin Ben Carson names be called racist??  or is it just when it is about Obama??

I will vote for the Republican that manages to make the ballot.  Be it Ben Carson, Rick Perry, or my personal favorite TED CRUZ. 

How did I accidentally get into the DNC  thread??!!

Getting out of here nthego:
*


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *I never did and that has not changed.
> 
> Couldn't callin Ben Carson names be called racist??  or is it just when it is about Obama??
> 
> ...



So long, I'm sure by virtue of your post being here in the DNC post is not your first mistake.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 15, 2015)

*Well I am not a hater of anyone but the Satan.* I have respect for whoever leads the country but I don't have to like how he is doing it. I myself voted for Obama . But , I don't agree with what he is doing. And I won't apologize for that. 

He makes the USA out to be sissies . He goes around apologizing for things we do? Things we ought to be doing? Welllllllllllllll ?????? And his plans for immigration? Really? you don't see a problem with him wanting to grant immigrants  a total free ride into the US and give them Social Security Card and how many millions to each one????? And they have no intention on living here or keeping the money here ...I watched the news the other day and they interviewed some of them working here illegally  and they said they would go back home with the money or just send it to family.

 These people have put no money into this country yet they get every benefit and better to boot that our own people do not get or cannot get. The young adults today can barely make it on their wages and they have to have two to three jobs just to pay college tuition  they will be in debt the rest of their lives. Why don't he give them a break? They on top of that cannot afford his health care plans. The deductibles are so very high you may as well not have it. 

But NO I am not a hater of anyone . But I must respect them leadership as God has said. I just hope he don't the 3rd term he is trying to get pushed through................. So please don't take everything wrong.  You know what they say about assuming.......... I think I should leave this group.  I am sure there is gonna be a right person elected. We can vote...it is our right  and duty, but God ultimately puts in charge who He wants in charge.

 I don't criticize anyone for who they would vote for  nor do I care it is a personal opinion you are entitled to. I am not dogmatic on anyone person on who would be  a good leader, I will vote on who has morals and Values that he will keep to run the country not the men under him. But another thing is THEY ALL tell you what you want to hear...is that not so? yes it is and you all know that. But I am done here ....I am sorry so many of you feel so badly about this subject and I am sorry I ever wrote anything. Ya know I may not even vote this time. I am tired of getting duped.  Guess I will see when it comes down to the nitty gritty. My Dad and brother served this country well and plenty of other relatives and friend of some who died for it. So yes I want the best for my country indeed.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 16, 2015)

Having been away for the weekend, I've just finished reading this entire thread.  Yes, I will vote for Hillary Clinton if she is nominated.  Yes, I trust her.  I would not let this Dr. Carson person come near me with any kind of medical instrument, let alone vote for him.  And I respect and admire Quicksilver and AZJim.  I'd vote for them too!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ben Carson should be a preacher, not a president.  I couldn't vote for someone with his mindset. http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/huh-ben-carson-strip-citizenship-non-citizens-who-vote
> 
> 
> “Obamacare is really, I think, the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery,” Carson said at the Values Voter Summit last year. “It is slavery, in a way.”
> ...



Any one of these quotes should be enough to show the true person that Carson is.

Ben Carson is just the latest tool of the republican party, he'll go the way of the other tools they have used......any black man that embraces Republican agenda is not qualified for the job of president in MHO.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 16, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Any one of these quotes should be enough to show the true person that Carson is.
> 
> Ben Carson is just the latest tool of the republican party, he'll go the way of the other tools they have used......any black man that embraces Republican agenda is not qualified for the job of president in MHO.



He's their token Black this time... Just like Herman Kane was the last election.  Both very very strange.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Having been away for the weekend, I've just finished reading this entire thread.  Yes, I will vote for Hillary Clinton if she is nominated.  Yes, I trust her.  I would not let this Dr. Carson person come near me with any kind of medical instrument, let alone vote for him.  And I respect and admire *Quicksilver and AZJim*.  I'd vote for them too!  :thumbsup:



I'd vote for them as well.  Okay, which one for prez and which one for VP?


----------



## Glinda (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'd vote for them as well.  Okay, which one for prez and which one for VP?



Well, I've waited over 60 years for a female prez so for that reason (among many others), I say QS for Prez and Jim for VP.  QS does the more serious stuff and lays down the law while Jim does the schmoozing or shall we say gentle arm twisting?  Perfect ticket.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Well, I've waited over 60 years for a female prez so for that reason (among many others), I say QS for Prez and Jim for VP.  QS does the more serious stuff and lays down the law while Jim does the schmoozing or shall we say gentle arm twisting?  Perfect ticket.



Good plan!  :thumbsup:


----------



## WindnSea (Mar 17, 2015)

Is Hilary going to be our next President of the USA?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

WindnSea said:


> Is Hilary going to be our next President of the USA?



Yes.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes.



I wish I had your confidence Ameriscot. This Democrat has become more anxious over the years, maybe it's just my temperament.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I wish I had your confidence Ameriscot. This Democrat has become more anxious over the years, maybe it's just my temperament.



It's very easy to be anxious seeing how both sides are always at each other's throats!  And it's getting more vicious all the time.  

But first for me, we've got a general election here in May and we're very worried the Tories will get back in.  They are very bad for this country!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It's very easy to be anxious seeing how both sides are always at each other's throats!  And it's getting more vicious all the time.
> 
> But first for me, we've got a general election here in May and we're very worried the Tories will get back in.  They are very bad for this country!




But you'll be voting in the US general election, right?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It's very easy to be anxious seeing how both sides are always at each other's throats!  And it's getting more vicious all the time.
> 
> But first for me, we've got a general election here in May and we're very worried the Tories will get back in.  They are very bad for this country!



I'm not looking forward to next year in the least.  Even if Hillary is not facing a Primary, you know the Republican candidates will be dragging her through the mud and ginning up controversy at every turn.. and it's going to ugly.  It's already started and she hasn't even declared yet.   BUT the General will be even uglier and more vicious with the GOP desperate to get the White House and maintain their control in Congress..  We just cannot let that happen.  Can you imagine the damage this new breed of Republicans can do if they had all three?  Can you imagine if they were able to appoint more nut jobs like Clarence Thomas and Scalia to the Supreme Court?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> But you'll be voting in the US general election, right?



Yes, always.  Unfortunately, my vote goes with the last state I lived in - TN.  But I vote anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not looking forward to next year in the least.  Even if Hillary is not facing a Primary, you know the Republican candidates will be dragging her through the mud and ginning up controversy at every turn.. and it's going to ugly.  It's already started and she hasn't even declared yet.   BUT the General will be even uglier and more vicious with the GOP desperate to get the White House and maintain their control in Congress..  We just cannot let that happen.  Can you imagine the damage this new breed of Republicans can do if they had all three?  Can you imagine if they were able to appoint more nut jobs like Clarence Thomas and Scalia to the Supreme Court?



I hate to think what would happen to the country with them controlling everything!!


----------



## BobF (Mar 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes.


Then you will have to move back to the states to keep her company.   If some of these current investigations prove to be true she won't be allowed to run.   Likely she will manage to stall the findings long enough to get elected.   But for sure, she is likely to be better than what we have now.   I keep saying this all the time.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2015)

As I've stated before, I have no fondness for Hillary Clinton; HOWEVER, the GOP scares me to death lately.  Now there's new talk of messing with Medicare and Social Security benefits, as well as food stamps, per CBS news.  

 LOVE how they always want to take away from the old and the poor.


----------



## GeneMO (Mar 20, 2015)

Never did trust her
Still dont trust her
Never will trust her.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Never did trust her
> Still dont trust her
> Never will trust her.



And...no amount of  positive  information about her or debunking lies told about her would affect you at all.  It's called a locked mind, and clearly you have one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

BobF said:


> Then you will have to move back to the states to keep her company.   If some of these current investigations prove to be true she won't be allowed to run.   Likely she will manage to stall the findings long enough to get elected.   But for sure, she is likely to be better than what we have now.   I keep saying this all the time.



That makes no sense. Why exactly would I have to move back? That will never happen but I will continue to vote. Even you know these charges are ludicrous and the GOP is just showing how desperate they are.


----------



## BobF (Mar 21, 2015)

I am surprised that you can vote in 2 different countries.   Sort of not real loyal to either or both.   I guess this is something I have overlooked all these years of mine.   

And many of the changes to Obama care are even supported by some of the Democrats too.   Also waiting for the Supreme Court to make another of their decisions soon, May or June.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

BobF said:


> I am surprised that you can vote in 2 different countries.   Sort of not real loyal to either or both.   I guess this is something I have overlooked all these years of mine.
> 
> And many of the changes to Obama care are even supported by some of the Democrats too.   Also waiting for the Supreme Court to make another of their decisions soon, May or June.



Why is that surprising?  It would be different if I lived in a country that was not a friend to the US.  I am a US citizen so am entitled to vote in the US.  I am also a UK citizen and one of the reasons I became one was so I could vote in the country that I have made my home.  

I am not anti-America and I vote because my family including my granddaughters live there and what happens affects them.  The UK is my home and what happens here affects me.


----------



## BobF (Mar 21, 2015)

Maybe you are too young to remember and I did not know what has happened in recent years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_citizenship

(from within document)

As a result, the theory of perpetual allegiance largely fell out of  favor with governments during the late 19th century. With the consensus  of the time being that dual citizenship would only lead to diplomatic  problems, more governments began prohibiting it, and revoking the  nationality of citizens holding another nationality. By the mid-20th  century, dual nationality was largely prohibited worldwide, although  there were exceptions. For example, a series of U.S. Supreme Court  rulings permitted Americans born with citizenship in another country to  keep it without risking their U.S. citizenship.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3]

[/SUP]

 At the 1930 League of Nations Codification Conference,  an attempt was made to codify nationality rules into a universal  worldwide treaty, the 1930 Hague Convention, whose chief aims would be  to completely abolish both statelessness and dual citizenship. It  proposed laws that would have reduced both, but in the end was ratified  by only 20 nations.[SUP][2]

[/SUP]

 However, the consensus against dual nationality began to erode, and  by the late 20th century, it was becoming gradually accepted again,[SUP][2][/SUP] with many states lifting restrictions on dual citizenship. For example, the British Nationality Act 1948 *removed restrictions on dual citizenship* in the United Kingdom, the 1967 _Afroyim v. Rusk_ *ruling by the U.S. Supreme Court prohibited the U.S. government from  involuntarily stripping citizenship from Americans over dual  citizenship,* and the *Canadian Citizenship Act, 1976, removed  restrictions on dual citizenship in Canada.* The number of states  allowing multiple citizenship further increased after a treaty in Europe  requiring signatories to limit dual citizenship lapsed in the 1990s,  and countries with high emigration rates began permitting it to maintain  links with their diasporas.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP]
.....................................

I guess I live and learn.


----------

